# OTC's Monster Mashup



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you want to kill a little time with a fun silly thing, check out the "monstermashup" at Oriental Trading Company's web site. It's one of those programs that lets you upload faces, set a scene, and put together a dance scene.

http://www.monstermashup.com

Here's my monster mashup using some of the props we have:

http://www.monstermashup.com/dfd1b4


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice one Roxy...... That was a hoot!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

that was good for a smile, thanks Roxy


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

it doesnt work for me...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> it doesnt work for me...


Could you not get onto the site or did it just not run for you?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That was fun, thanks!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice little game to get you into the mood.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I put my parents photos in with my dog's photos doing the rock version of the monster mash and e-mailed it to them. Funny stuff.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How in the world did you find this thing?? LOL. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> How in the world did you find this thing?? LOL. Thanks.


It's called "signing up for emails from stores you buy things from"


----------

